# Was macht ihr Gerade?



## LastManStanding (20. Dezember 2017)

Na was macht ihr gerade so? Auser PCGH.de durchsuchen.
Ich bin ja auch sehr neugierig was andere gerade so machen.

Ich aß gerade. (Brot mit Wurst)^^
Mache mir die Nägel "schön"
Und bin sehr traurig, Krankgeschrieben zu sein, denn ich will Arbeiten.

Und ihr so?


----------



## Herbststurm (20. Dezember 2017)

Froh sein wieder im Warmen zu sein und gerade nen
Kaffee trinken und dabei überlegen, ob ich gleich ne Runde Gears of War 4 zocke.


----------



## Desrupt0r (20. Dezember 2017)

Antrag für die Projektarbeit bearbeiten und daran verzweifeln. Immerhin wird der Tag später besser, gehe noch mit meiner Freundin in ein Dinner essen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

> Und bin sehr traurig, Krankgeschrieben zu sein, denn ich will Arbeiten


Nach dem Fichtenfest werde ich nach 6 Wochen probieren zu arbeiten. Seit einer Wocher kann ich erst wieder die gewöhnliche Hausarbeit verrichten, muss auch nicht mehr mit Links only schreiben und kann fast wieder alle Liegepositionen einnehmen.
Ich presse mir derzeitig eine Kanne von dem schwarzen Frischmacher aus, verschmutze hier virtuelles Papier stöbere ein wenig auf Youtube nach verschwundene Perlen der Musik und auf dem realen Papyrus wird gerade die Einkaufsliste für die Frostzone kreiert damit mein Kadaver wohl dosiert einen gesunden Füllstand hat. Mir mangelt gerade an Ideen was man über die berühmten sich in den Schlund schieben könnte da so manche leckere Sache für den Singlehaushalt eher ungeeignet sind und das Eisfach etwas knapp bemessen ist. Der Rest des Tages bis zur Furzmolle wird abe eher einem Ü Ei gleichen


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab gerade mal wieder so viel zu tun, das ich erstmal diesen Fred hier studiere...


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nach dem Fichtenfest werde ich nach 6 Wochen probieren zu arbeiten. Seit einer Wocher kann ich erst wieder die gewöhnliche Hausarbeit verrichten, muss auch nicht mehr mit Links only schreiben und kann fast wieder alle Liegepositionen einnehmen.



Oh ja kenne ich.. Ich bin seit ende August insgesamt etwa 2,5 Monate Krankgeschrieben wegen 2 Bandscheiben. Aber ich kann schon wieder zwischendurch ein paar meiner Workouts machen. Sport hilft mir sehr. Cappocino ist leer ich denke ich muss gleich Rauchen gehen.. raus..ins kalte.<- Darf man das hier so schreiben oder schickt sich das nicht?
Dann weiter Essen zubereiten Süßkartoffe/Lauch-Auflauf mit Lachs mal sehen wie das schmeckt..
Würde ich allein für mich Essen zubereiten würde es warscheinlich anders aussehen^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

Meine Kippen esse ich auch vor der Tür auch wenn das Wetter für die Geschlechtsumwandlung sorgen könnte. Ist mir aber immer noch 10 x lieber als beim nächsten Hausputz das " Eiche Rustikal " abzuwaschen.
Gerade erst mal für endgültig den Arm entpflastert und von dem Sambal Oelek befreit wie auch das Schinkengulasch dem Eisbären entrissen. Werde dann die Nacht darüber träumen was zubereitet auf den Teller werden könnte


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Dezember 2017)

Michel mit den Kindern und der Frau gucken, ein wenig langweilig [emoji16].


----------



## BikeRider (24. Dezember 2017)

Weihnachten mit der Familie feiern und auf die Kirche heut Abend freuen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2017)

Schaue gerade auf Krabbel Eins Filme meiner Lieblingsdarstellern zu und mit dem 3. Auge verfolge so ein wenig das Forum und futter Graubrot mit Kräuterschmierkäse. Später wenn mir der Abend graut könnte eine Mafiatorte in die Kauleiste klettern und ein paar Filmkonserven zwei meiner fünf Sinne reizen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2017)

Schaue gerade auf Krabbel Eins Filme meiner Lieblingsdarstellern zu und mit dem 3. Auge verfolge so ein wenig das Forum und futter Graubrot mit Kräuterschmierkäse. Später wenn mir der Abend graut könnte eine Mafiatorte in die Kauleiste klettern und ein paar Filmkonserven zwei meiner fünf Sinne reizen-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccwf6xuvFhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2017)

Sitze mit meiner besseren Hälfte im Fernbus gen hohen Norden, werde den Abend dann bei einer hoffentlich exquisiten Auswahl von 3-Akkorde-Musik und eigenwilligen Getränkekreationen (bspw. “Panzerkaffee T-34“  ) verbringen.

Morgen dann so Späße wie die Familie der besseren Hälfte beim Weihnachtsessen kennenlernen. Ich hoffe, ich werde in der Lage sein, ein ausreichendes Maß an Seriösität auszustrahlen, um die eigene Verstrahltheit zu übertünchen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Dezember 2017)

Mich meinem Boxsack widmen. Der dürstet auch nach Liebe.


----------



## LastManStanding (25. Dezember 2017)

Jetz etwas ungefragt meine Meinung hir im Forum, Profozierend zum besten geben. Und gleich das Lamm Wildschwein Ragoue auf Polenta weiter zubereiten

Mit 2 Ledierten Bandscheiben hatte ich eigentlich Angst gestern Bodyweight+ zu machen aber es scheint gut zu laufen ich hab nur starken Muskelkarter in den beinen^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2017)

Ich kämpfe gerade mit Mandarinen wo das Schälen eher mit Stuckarbeiten zu vergleichen ist oder der Samen wurde neben einem Dino Ei gefunden. Nebenbei bewundere ich beim Lesen bei so manchem den Fahrplan des D Zuges der eigenen Kinderstube und wenn die Finger nicht gerade kleben dann versuche ich Textfelder mit Buchstaben zu füllen


----------



## LastManStanding (25. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe gerade mit Mandarinen wo das Schälen eher mit Stuckarbeiten zu vergleichen ist oder der Samen wurde neben einem Dino Ei gefunden. Nebenbei bewundere ich beim Lesen bei so manchem den Fahrplan des D Zuges der eigenen Kinderstube und wenn die Finger nicht gerade kleben dann versuche ich Textfelder mit Buchstaben zu füllen



Ich habe gerade eben eine Mandarine in einem Stück "Ausgeschalt"


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2017)

Nach vier Whiskey Cola versuche ich mich hier im Forum zurecht zu finden. Garnicht mal so einfach!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2017)

Dann lass die Cola weg!!!

Ich spiele Chamäleon, ein Auge auf den Monitor und das andere auf den TV


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Dezember 2017)

Auf das blöde Parket warten,das ich am 22.12 bei Alternate bestellt habe. Was in Bielefeld Gestern zwischen 4:04 Uhr und 16:40 *4* mal bearbeitet wurde. Nicht immer Richtig.... das parket in selber größe was ich am 27.12 gekauft habe war schon am 28 da .wie fast immer bei Alternate...Aber das Netzteil fährt DHL quer durch Deutsche Gemeinden.....

DHL ist wann sie nur kann, Unzuverlässig wieeee, wieee, die Telekom oder die Bahn... nur weniger Telefone und Züge.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Dezember 2017)

DHL ist nach UPS immer noch am zuverlässigsten. Dass es um die Weihnachtszeit zu Verspätungen kommen kann, sollte einen nicht überraschen. Jetzt beginnt zudem auch die größte Retoure-Welle.

on topic:
Staubsaugen.


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Dezember 2017)

Ist vorhin gekommen. 
Einfache Geschichte die Post wusste nicht genau wohin. Weil jemand auf den Alternate Aufkleber die PLZ mit Kugelschreiber über Kritzelt hat obwohl sie stimmte aber auch nicht anderes hingeschrieben hat... also ein Vollidiot hatte das in der Hand... Das es jetz Feiertags-Sendungs stress gibt da habe ich vollstes verständniss, es wäre auch in Ordnung gewesen wenn die erst nächste Woche gekommen wären.
Aber das war ja pure Wilkür^^.

Naja also habe ich bis eben grade:
Mein neues BeQuiet DPP11 750W eingebaut. Mein Altes hatte (jetz ist es klar) ein defektes Lüfterlager--Keine Garantie-lange Geschichte
Und noch 2 Lüfter getauscht: Silent Wings 3 Rein
Was ich ziemlich geil finde beim alten Netzteil waren die Kabel Bund also Rot,Gelb,Schwarz und nur mit diesem Netz überzogen. Beim Neuen ist alles Schwarz deshalb hatte ich natürlich alle tauschen "müssen".
Jetz ist der PC so leise trotz das er auf dem Schreibtisch steht das ich mich grad erschrocken habe vom versehenlichen Klicken der "auch neuen" Razer Deathadder Elite beim Lesen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Dezember 2017)

Silvester-Einkäufe gemacht (zum ersten Mal keinerlei Feuerwerk/Böller) und nun ein bisschen das Forum unsicher machen und ein bis drei Runden WoWs spielen. Danach evtl. noch ein Wandregal über die Computerarbeitsplätze dübeln und eine Wandhalterung für den Katzenkratzbaum anbringen.

/edit:

Beim Anbringen der Wandhalterung habe ich fast cholerische Anfälle bekommen. Der recht billige Kratzbaum (Deckenspanner) ist schon nach einem guten halben Jahr stellenweise extrem verschlissen. Unter anderem ist die Schraube, mit der eine der drei Grundstangen in der Bodenplatte befestigt ist, schon komplett rausgerissen - das kommt der Statik, insbesondere beim Aufbau - nicht gerade zu gute  Dann ist mir noch die Katze beim Wiederaufbau ständig auf den Baum gesprungen. Und wirklich gemocht habe ich den Baum noch nie. Halt so ein hässliches Standardding mit fusselndem Plüsch.  Also kurzentschlossen einen neuen geordert. Damit kriegt die Katze dann auch ihren Anteil an meinem Weihnachtsgeld  (s. "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft"-Thread)


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Januar 2018)

Alles rund ums Haus weg geräumt und fest gebunden.. jetzt kann der Sturm kommen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2018)

Nachdem ich auf der Arbeit wieder gehen durfte und gleich den Einkauf erledigte mache ich erst mal Snack Attack. So wie es aussieht wird hier nix stürmen, wir hatten bei jedem Unwetter der letzten Jahre Glück


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (3. Januar 2018)

Zur Zeit versuche ich mit einer Menge Tee halbwegs wach zu bleiben (Kaffee ist ekelhaft), da ich die Nacht nicht schlafen konnte (mein Schlafrythmus ist zur Zeit total im Eimer). Leider muss ich noch lernen, denn im Februar habe ich an der Uni ein Haufen Prüfungen (zumindest im ersten Semester möchte man noch halbwegs gute Noten schreiben. Jetzt kämpf ich mich durch Klimatologie durch, danach sind noch Klimawandel, Hydrologie und ein bisschen Geomorphologhie dran. Und dann sind grade mal die Inhalte einer Prüfung. Ich muss mich dann noch nebenher mit Kartenprojektionen und elektromagnetischer Strahlung beschäftigen. Gleichzeitig warte ich auf den Internet-Techniker, da meine Verbindung nicht so schnell ist, wie sie vertraglich und laut Kundenservice technisch (außer die Hausverkabelung ist dran schuld) möglich wäre.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. Januar 2018)

Feststellen, dass weniger Naga Jolokias in der selbstgemachten Chillisauce auch gereicht hätten.


----------



## Shooot3r (7. Januar 2018)

Indy gucken[emoji41]


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Januar 2018)

Ich mach die Steuern Fertig, und die Steuern machen Mich Fertig...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. Januar 2018)

Spazieren gehen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (9. Januar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Spazieren gehen.



Um 00:01Uhr?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. Januar 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Um 00:01Uhr?


Natürlich.


----------



## dgeigerd (13. Februar 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Um 00:01Uhr?



Das mach ich auch immer. Vorm schlafen gehn immer noch ne runde spazieren gehn und eine rauchen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. Februar 2018)

Interessant.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

Neben dem Falten entfalte ich seit Tagen Unmengen an Tempos für den Kompost


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. Februar 2018)

Ich habe eben gerade eine schöne Uni-Klausur geschrieben. Einmal das gesamte Feld von Klimatologie über Hydrologie, Glazialmorphologie bis Küstengeographie. Jetzt raucht mir der Kopf. Aber nach der Klausur ist vor der nächsten Klausur in der nächsten Woche......


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Februar 2018)

Saugen, aufräumen, putzen, grübeln,


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2018)

Arbeiten, danach arbeiten und dann arbeiten.
Morgen von vorn.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

Wenn das alte Altbier geleert warte ich auf die Götterdämmerung und versiegele die Klüsen um mit dem grauenden Morgen den frühen Wurm zu jagen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Februar 2018)

An meine Zukünftige denken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Februar 2018)

Mit der Nordwestbahn zur Arbeit pendeln.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Februar 2018)

Den neuen Spiele-PC einrichten 
Müsste man nicht so viele Daten der Spiele aus dem Netz laden, wäre dies unter Umständen sogar recht witzig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2018)

Das Wochenende einläuten mit Wein, Weib und Gesang oder doch eher Essen kochen und putzen?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (17. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Wochenende einläuten mit Wein, Weib und Gesang oder doch eher Essen kochen und putzen?



Ich würde putzen. Es gibt manchmal nichts befreienderes als in einem geputztem Raum zu stehen. Danach kann man sich immer noch einen Wein genehmigen.


----------



## DonBes (17. Februar 2018)

eine partie dota2 suchen :/ 3:52 verdammte $§%$&/&%$§ee


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Juli 2018)

Ich mache mir grad Gedanken.
Ich sah hier am Bahnhof eine Frau (Anfang 40/Ende 30), die Flaschen sammelte und vom Leben gezeichnet aussah. Paar Falten, ein ernster Blick, graue Ansätze an der Seite des Haares und doch eine gewisse Attraktivität, die weder hierdurch, noch durch ihre eher schäbige Kleidung zunichte gemacht wurde. Sie tat mir irgendwie leid und ich wusste nicht, wie ich reagieren sollte. Bis mir etwas gescheites einfiel, war sie weg. Würde sie gerne zum Essen einladen oder ihr wenigstens beim Tragen der Flaschen helfen; nicht als Anmache, sondern einfach weil ich denke, dass man mit ihr Zeit verbringen sollte. Ich hoffe so sehr, dass ich sie noch einmal sehen werde.


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Juli 2018)

Deinen Beitrag lesen


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. Juli 2018)

Schwarz sehen


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2018)

Das gleiche wie immer, arbeiten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juli 2018)

Mittagspause bzw. überlegen, wo ich heute Nahrung jagen soll.


----------



## LastManStanding (25. Juli 2018)

Den lang ersehnten Regen beim rumregnen zusehen nach 2,5 bzw 3 Wochen ohne Regen und Durschnittlich 30-33°C. Ein Traum und es Regnet immerhin schon 30 Minuten Recht stark in dicken Tropfen.
Das hebt meine Laune enorm.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Im Wald sitzen und mich von Bremsen und Mücken stechen lassen. 
Dazu gibt es entspannte Musik.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Juli 2018)

Warten dass der Blutmond kommt ... . dann werden alle Monster die ich in letzter Zeit getötet hab wieder lebendig


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juli 2018)

Ich sehe ihn schon. Blöde Stadt strahlt zu hell. Er ist total blass.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (28. Juli 2018)

Nur mit Boxershorts bekleidet auf der Terrasse sitzen, Eiskaffee mit Sahne schlürfen und den lauen Sommerabend genießen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. August 2018)

Schwitzen.


----------



## kero81 (3. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Schwitzen.


this^^


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. August 2018)

Heyaheyaheyaheyaheyaheyaheyaho.
Schon seit 2 Stunden. Würde am liebsten nie wieder aufhören.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. September 2018)

Mich ins AGG einlesen.


----------



## RzumW (24. September 2018)

Da sitzen und Soundcloud Favoritenliste durchhören


----------



## orca113 (24. September 2018)

Bin auf Klo.


----------



## HagenStein87 (24. September 2018)

Mich fragen ob der TE Langeweile oder keine Freunde hat.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2018)

Ich frage mich was ich gerade mache!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. September 2018)

Schaue "Ferris macht blau" und lasse mich davon für die Aktivitäten an diesem Wochenende inspirieren!


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. September 2018)

Antragsteller abtelefonieren, die mal wegen Projektförderung an uns herangetreten sind, aber von denen wir jetzt länger nichts gehört haben

#Warteschleife


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2018)

Surfen, chatten & Musik hören


----------



## LastManStanding (1. Oktober 2018)

HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Mich fragen ob der TE Langeweile oder keine Freunde hat.



Langweilige Freunde die super Neugierig sind?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (1. Oktober 2018)

Mich mit Photoshop, Illustrator und InDesign herumschlagen, da ich ein Plakat + Flyer als Prüfungsleistung erstellen muss.


----------



## orca113 (2. Oktober 2018)

Ganz fest hoffen und Daumen drücken, und leiden, richtig leiden


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Oktober 2018)

Langweilen,weil heute keiner einen Rechner zusammenbaut,der nicht funktioniert


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2018)

Von der gestrigen (bzw. bis heute morgen um 5 gehenden) Party erholen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Oktober 2018)

Das Gleiche wie immer, arbeiten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Oktober 2018)

Im Zug nach Leverkusen sitzen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (5. Oktober 2018)

Grad eben Darmstadt - HSV angeguckt. Gleich wohl noch 'ne Runde Witcher spielen.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Im Zug nach Leverkusen sitzen.



Was will man denn in Leverkusen? Da gibst doch nur Bayer und 'nen komischen Fußballverein, der immer nur Zweiter wird...


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

Surfen, chatten & Musik hören


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Oktober 2018)

Im Toten Meer schwimmen.


----------



## orca113 (21. Dezember 2018)

Grübeln wie schon seit 183 Tagen...


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Grübeln wie schon seit 183 Tagen...


Ganz schön hartnäckig.


----------



## orca113 (21. Dezember 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ganz schön hartnäckig.



ziemlich...  sehr bitter...

Jetzt grade grinse ich


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> ziemlich...  sehr bitter...


Immer ablenken. Ansonsten mal zum Doc gehen und was zum "runterkommen" verschreiben lassen.



> Jetzt grade grinse ich


Diese Form der Ablenkung hat schon mal gewirkt.


----------



## orca113 (22. Dezember 2018)

Grinsen und auf Kaffee freuen


----------



## labernet (22. Dezember 2018)

glaub das erste mal seit wochen tatsächlich nichts, muss mich sogar davon abhalten etwas zu machen 

Sonst ist immer etwas (Haus, Weiterbildung, Arbeit) :/


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Dezember 2018)

In der Straßenbahn sitzen, nachdem ich noch meinen Einkauf vor Weihnachten erledigt habe und was für Mutters neuen PC einkaufen war.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2018)

Facebook, Forum, You Tube, Whatsapp später Fernsehen...


----------



## LastManStanding (1. Januar 2019)

endlich mal wieder Leute im Internet mit meiner Meinung konfrontieren.
jetzt mal grad etwas AC;Origins "die DLCs" spielen.
Gleich gibs Pfannekucken oder wahlweise Milch Reis mmmmmmmh,.. ich habs verdient^^ Da ich es mir nicht nehmen lasse auch im Urlaub Sport zu machen habe ich über die Feiertage fast.. 5 Kilo abgenommen---oh was ist das Bauchmuskeln?? wofür sind die denn?


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Januar 2019)

Zelda BOTW zocken und hoffen dass Frauchen baldnins Bett geht damit ich ruter in mejne Männerhöhle kann


----------



## Traylite (1. Januar 2019)

Gleich mal in SOMA hereinschauen und danach friedlich schlafen gehen zum früh aufstehen morgen


----------



## orca113 (3. Januar 2019)

In den Seilen hängen. Fette Erkältung seit Sylvester aber zu wenig Schlaf seit dem hat mich in die Knie gezwungen. Muss morgen fit sein


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Januar 2019)

Gerade neue Rauchmelder angebracht. Gleich mal gucken, was sich noch so als kleines Projekt anbietet. Habe noch ein paar Wandregale rumliegen und wollte den einen oder anderen Türrahmen schon länger neu lackieren.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2019)

Ein dummes Gesicht!


----------



## orca113 (12. Januar 2019)

Mich gerade auf einen sehr aufregenden und schönen Tag in Köln vorbereiten  runterkommen, relaxed nen Kaffee, gemütlich warten... dann zur Bahn und glücklich sein.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2019)

Surfen & chatten. Und gähnen. Das Wetter macht einen heute echt müde.


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2019)

Grad nen neuen Zweit-PC gebaut und gerade ein wenig am einrichten.


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2019)

Das Gleiche wie immer, arbeiten.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2019)

Gearbeitet habe ich von heute  morgen bis Mittag. Danach Freizeit. Bzw nach dem Mittagessen kurze Siesta auf der Couch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. März 2019)

Meine Weisheitszahn-OP kurieren, beim Anno 1404 spielen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. März 2019)

Mich von einem Adrenalinrausch erholen. Ich will mehr, mehr, MEHR!


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. März 2019)

Ich versuche meinen neuen 4K Moni zu konfigurieren ...


----------



## Adi1 (23. März 2019)

Habe jetzt mein Teleskop wieder eingepackt,

war eine superklare Nacht zum gucken.


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. März 2019)

Ich werd jetzt Wäsche in den Trockner füllen...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (23. März 2019)

Gleich geht's zur Demo gegen die EU-Urheberrechtsreform.


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. März 2019)

Angebote der nächsten Woche sichten ...


----------



## Kuhprah (23. März 2019)

An beiden Autos Räder gewechselt, Rasen vertikutiert und gedüngt, 3 Tassen Kaffee inhaliert und jetzt erst mal Pause


----------



## orca113 (26. März 2019)

Essen und Pause an der Arbeit


----------



## LastManStanding (27. März 2019)

Mich ärgern (unheimlich^^) das Mein Paket zwar seit gestern quasi im Ort ist, aber Heute nicht zugestellt wird/wurde.... Stümper^^
Gleich etwas Sport. Dann Werde ich wohl zum Geburstag meines Opas und die Familie ertragen müssen^^


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. März 2019)

Ich warte auf mein Paket und gleich gibts Mittag!


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2019)

Feierabend und chillen. Gleich Essen machen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. März 2019)

Auf Arbeit sitzen und nichts tun, obwohl ich auf die Abschlussprüfung lernen sollte


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. März 2019)

Den neuenBofrost Katalog durch gucken, endlich neue Sorten Eis.


----------



## MetallSimon (28. März 2019)

Nichts bzw. am PC sitzen und im Internet surfen und gleich etwas fernsehen. Highlight des Tages heute war das Nachmittagsessen bei Subway


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2019)

Surfen am PC. Nebenbei Handy Whatsapp. Gleich noch gelbe Säcke an die Straße bringen und später Politik im Fernsehen gucken.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Mai 2019)

Vom Arzt gekommen, nun Deborah De Luca hören und Homeoffice.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2019)

Im Moment noch nicht viel aber später streiche ich das Treppenhaus bei meinen Eltern.
Die Holztreppe wird auch noch lackiert.
Damit werde ich heute und morgen beschäftigt sein.


----------



## Krolgosh (10. Mai 2019)

Die letzten Minuten bis Feierabend warten und dann gehts weiter, muss heut noch paar Ster Holz spalten... -.-


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

Malerarbeiten im Elternhaus für dieses WE beendet.  Das Treppenhaus streichen hat doch etwas länger gedauert. Zum lackieren bin ich noch nicht gekommen.
Dann nächstes WE weitermachen.

Im Moment ein paar Veltins zischen, Facebook, Whatsapp, Forum, surfen & Mucke hören.


----------



## robbert (17. Mai 2019)

Ich bin gerade von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen und werde mich jetzt erstmal total entspannen und das Wochenende genießen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2019)

Dito! Ich habe jetzt auch Wochenende. Etwas entspannen und chillen.


----------



## orca113 (21. Mai 2019)

Rumhängen an der Arbeit. Alles erledigt für heute und nun etwas gammeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Mai 2019)

Früh Feierabend heute, da wegen Serverwartung seit 14 Uhr keine Rechner benutzt werden können. Jetzt stellt sich nur die ewigliche Frage der Menschheit: "Was esse ich heute?"


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2019)

Ein dummes Gesicht!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Mai 2019)

Folgenden Satz nicht aus dem Kopf bekommen:
Isch fand das nich schlimm. Isch find das jetzt auch nich schlimm, aber isch fand das interessant, wie das aussieht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juni 2019)

Erster Urlaubstag, ich habe alle organisatorischen Vorbereitungen für das kleine Jugendfestival, das ich mit organisiere, abgeschlossen. Nun noch schnell zum Friseur, danach das eigene Zelt checken und packen, morgen geht's los!


----------



## LimeGreen777 (6. Juni 2019)

Mache mir gedanken über meinen neuen Rechner. Werde jetzt aber müde und gehe ins Bett


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. Juni 2019)

Klassiker durchhören.

YouTube


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2019)

Sitzen, stehen, bewegen... liegen geht schlecht... habn Hexenschuss seit gestern.


----------

